# Adding weight to a cast net?



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys, for Christmas, the in-laws got me a brand new 5' radius mono cast net. (Finally replaced the swiss cheese net I had for 6 years.) I went down to the bulkheads on the park by my house and tried it out this weekend and I have a small problem. It sinks SUPER slow.

It has those newer weights on it that look and feel plastic, those of you who have added weights to your nets to get them to sink faster, how did you do it? I was thinking of getting 2oz egg sinkers and cutting a slit in them with a dremmel then 'clamping' them over the twine on the net.

Pops is coming down this weekend to use his boat that he left here to make us fish more. I'd like to get him on Livingston Friday, then explore Lake Houston on Saturday with him and my brother. It'd be nice to be able to catch some fresh shad while out there to increase our chances.

Hopefully on Friday we run into a bunch of you out on the water. He's always wondered who these crazy people I talk about are, haha.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Attach old weights from another cast net. Tie or zip tie them. I have split some with a hacksaw and then crimp them on.

Matt


----------



## Gunner 1950 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Cast net weights*

Put quality duct tape over the lead lines completely around the bottom of the cast net. By streamlining the lead weights they sink much faster and even make the net open more evenly. I learned this years ago from a Florida native who used to shrimp in 20+ feet of water with a cast net. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a web site some where showing how to make a "Florida shrimp cast net" using duct tape. I saw it last year when doing some surfing about nets. I do not have time to find it right now but will get back later if I do.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go. Leads are sold by the pound

http://www.memphisnet.net/product/5058/sinkers_net


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Matt, you have a PM.


----------

